# Crowds at Kirkwood?



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I've had a double whammy the past two seasons, but the weekend/holiday crowds at Kirkwood make me want to hurt those around me. I'm looking to pick up something new this season, and the Kirkwood pass looks like the best bet since I can get it at the college rate ($249). I'm wondering though, how're the weekend crowds? If I'm locked into once place for the majority of my riding and I have to drive 3.5-4 hours to get there, I don't want to spend 2/3rds of my time in lift lines.

I'm torn between Sugar Bowl and Kirkwood... I wanted a SugarWood, but it looks like Sugar Bowl's new management nixed it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't been to kookwood in about 10 years, but you are going to have some crowds. It's just the way it is at any of the Cali resorts. Especially around Tahoe. The 'wood is more popular than Sugar Bowl, but Sugar Bowl has plenty of fans too. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Any other options are going to get you the same weekend crowds. 
You could always opt for Dodge Ridge or Bear Valley


----------

